# Monitor Lift



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

Moin buffies,

schon über ein Jahr hab ich die Idee mir einen neuen Couchtisch zu bauen. Ich hab dazu auch schon ein paar Skizzen in verschiedenen Ausführungen gemacht. Tja...aber was hat das mit PC-Technik zu tun? Ganz einfach. In den Tisch soll ein PC eingebaut werden. 

Das einzige knifflige daran, ist die Sache mit dem Monitor. Die einfachset Variante - die ich aber aufgrund der Machbarkeit für am Wahrscheinlichsten umsetzbar halte ist ein simpler Ausschnitt aus der Tischplatt in der Grösse von 50x40cm - dort passt dann ein 19" Wide Monitor genau rein. Grösser geht nicht, das der Tisch 122x67cm Tischplatte hat. Durch Scharniere und eine Gasfeder kann diese Klappe dann einfach bei Bedarf aufgeklappt werden - daran ist der Monitor befestigt. 

Die Zweite- und wesentlich elegantere und schönere Lösung (auch und Besonders wegen der Platzersparnis ) wäre den Monitor senkrecht hochzufahren. Es gibt diverse Hersteller von TV Liftsystemen (zB Flatlift usw) - allerdings sind die Preise ziemlich gepfeffert. Ein solches System zu kaufen wäre sicherlich Verschwendung , da wie gesagt ein 19" Monitor zum Einsatz kommen soll. 

Tja, was will ich nun hier? Es gibt ja hier einigge schlaue Köpfchen und ich will diese mal anzapfen um vielleicht doch noch eine Lösung zu finden, den Monitor elegant aus dem Tisch zu hieven. Es müsste also ein Hub (Höhe) von ca 400-450 mm überwunden werden - ich gehe mal von einem Gewicht von ca 4-5kg aus.

Oberste Priorität hätte imo die Kompaktheit der Anlage. Also ich möchte keinen lauten oder klobigen Motor irgendwo noch einbauen müssen. Ich hab auch nicht das Equipment um mir irgendwelche Zahnräder und Getriebe zu bauen. Von Zahnstangen und wie man Motorkraft berechnet hab ich ebensowenig Ahnung - traue mir aber zu etwas zusamenzubauen wenn mir jmd sagt welche Komponenten man nehmen müsste.

Der Knackpunkt an der Sache ist eigentlich die Einbauhöhe. Systeme die man kaufen kann sind für Schränke und Kommodebn sichrelich Okay..aber der Couchtisch soll 45-50cm hoch sein...

Folgende Überlegungen hab ich schon angedacht:
- elektrische Fensterheber: die Mechanik und die Elektronik könnte man 1:1 nehmen - auch die 5kg sollten gehoben werden könnte auch von der Höhe passen und Endschalter für die obere und untere Position sind dabei (?)

- eine Gasfeder (wie in der Heckklappe oder Motorhaube oder Möbeln) - arretierbar. Ich hab keine Ahnung was es da so gibt..ideal wäre es, wenn man auf den versenkten Monitor oben draucfdrückt und somit die Feder auslöst - ein gleichmäßiger Hub bringt den Screen in Position

- mit Schubladen Schienen welche per "Seilzug" oder per Zahnstange hoch und runtergefahren werden können...aber was nimmt man da für Motor(en?) usw.

Folgende Daten sind gegeben:
- Monitor mit BxHxT 47x37x8 cm Gewicht ca 4kg
- Tisch LxBxH 122x67x45 (oder 50) cm

Bitte jetzt nicht wieder ne Diskussion darüber warum denn ein Couchtisch und dass das Quatsch wäre und warum?wiso?weshalb?....ich habs mir vorgenommen udn bin ganz heiss drauf langsam loszulegen.

LG Dave


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Muss es denn ein hydraulischer, elektrischer whatever Hub sein? Sprich, du möchtest quasi auf Knopfdruck den Screen oben haben ohne selbst Hand anlegen zu müssen?

Wenn nicht, dann würde ich die Wandhalterung für deinen Screen (sofern vorhanden) auf eine Holzplatte montieren, den Monitor daran befestigen und die Holzplatte samt Monitor mit zwei Schienen links und rechts selbst aufstellen, hochziehen oder wie auch immer man da sagen möchte. 

Eleganter ginge es dann mit einem Hub der unter dem Tisch steht und die Konstruktion auf eine bestimmte Höhe anhebt... derartige Hube (Hubs, Hübe, Heber?) sind, wie du schriebst, preislich relativ gewaltig.

Was mir dann noch einfällt ist ein kleiner Radnabenmotor (vom Fahrrad bspw.) der über zwei Zahnräder die Platte nach oben drückt, Problem allerdings - die lassen sich nicht auf eine bestimmte Drehung festlegen und stoppen nicht automatisch wenn die gewüschte Höhe erreicht ist und brauchen nochmal etwas Platz hinter der Holzplatte, wobei das ja Wurscht wäre - unter dem Tisch.


----------



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

Ähm, ja..ich habs ja schon geschrieben. Was Du beschreibst ist im Prinzip auch die Variante die ich bisher ohne viel Gehirnschmalz umsetzen kann. Ob nun auschieben oder aufklappen ist egal. Hydraulisch würd ich mal ausschliessen. Eventuell pneumatisch oder elektrisch oder auch mechanisch (Feder). 

Ich hoffe halt eventuell darauf, dass hir jemand vielleicht einen Impuls aus der KfZ Werkstatt, dem Möbelbau oder whater einbringen könnte. 
Ich denke mal am kostengünstigesten wären evtl Gashebefedersysteme. Also sprich rechts und links sone Feder dran. Wenn man den Monitor in den Tisch versenkt (per Hand) wird die Feder gespannt und wenn man den Monitor wiederhaben will drückt nan ihn leicht runter um die arretierung zu lösen und dann kommt er langsaaaam und gleichmässig wieder aus dem Tisch raus. Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob es solche Gasfedern gibt, wo man die bekommt usw...zB.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2011)

Ich würde 2 kleine Elektromotoren nehmen und mittels Schienen den Monitor hochfahren lassen. Ist kompakt, günstig und man hat mal wieder nen Grund, den guten alten Lötkolben zu schwingen.


----------



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

Hmm..dazu müssten die Motoren aber absolut synchron laufen. Ich glaube ich hab eine mögliche Lösung gefunden oder zumindest eine Option die ich mal zussammenbasteln muss: elektrische Wagenheber. Die haben einen Hubweg bis zu 43cm. Also eigentlich optimal...naja und 1t wiegt son Monitor ja nicht. Ich würde fast meinen, dass dies am günstigsten und Besten wäre.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2011)

Elektromotoren würden mich tierisch nerven. Die brauchen eine halbe Ewigkeit bis der Monitor aufrecht steht. Würde wohl auch in Richtung Gasfeder denken. Hast du evtl. schon Skizzen von dem Tisch ohne die Monitorhalterung? Das würde die Entscheidung sicherlich vereinfachen. Wenn nicht kannst ja mal versuchen mit Google SketchU ein kleines Modell zu machen. Grundsätzlich würde ich es bevorzugen, dass der Monitor im zugeklappten Zustand nicht sichtbar unter der Holzplatte verschwindet und wenn er aufgerichtet wird quasi in einem Rahmen hochgeklappt wird. Die freie Fläche könnte man dann für Maus und Tastatur nutzen oder als Lüftungsausgang für den PC. So hättest du ein geschlossenenes unscheinbares Äußeres und dennoch nen PC gut verbaut.

Wie planst du denn den Tisch zu bauen? Ich nehme an aus MDF?


----------



## Sethia (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gestern Abend noch mit einem Freund, seines Zeichen Kfz-Elektroniker, drüber gesprochen und der meinte wie du ja auch schon dachtest, er würde einen elektr. Fensterheber nehmen.

Rein von der Machbarkeit her wohl echt das einfachste, gleichmässiger Hub und auch recht günstig... in Ebay waren welche für um die 20€ zu erstehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja genau die Dinger mein ich. Ich hab schon bei Ebay geschaut aber irgendwie nicht so recht was gefunden. Kannst Du nichtmal Deinen Kumpel fragen wie das ganze Ding (also Nr 13+14) im Fachchinesisch heisst?

Gasfeder, genau - also ich hab mal einen Hersteller von Gasfedern angeschrieben und werd mal sehen ob er mir da in der Richtung was empfehlen kann.

Der Tisch wird auf keinsten Fall aus MDF gebaut. Ich werde richtige Leimholz Tischlerplatten (Kiefer) nehmen. Die werd ich dann wenn alles fertig ist etwas dunkler (Lärche oder so) beizen bzw ölen. Den Entwurf mit der "Klappe" in der Tischplatte hab ich schon. Wobei es hier 2 Möglichkeiten gäbe:
- 1.) dan Monitor uin der vollen Höhe nach oben klappen (wie halt nen Deckel oder ne Klappe)
- 2.) den Monitor an der Mittelachse befestigen, so dass man ihn nicht hochklappt sondern im Prinzip ..hmm wie soll ich sagen...einfach herumgedreht wird und dann halt nur halb aus dem Tisch herausragt. 

*Weiss jemand ob seine VESA Halterung das aushalten wird? (klappen oder drehen)? Da da ja auch Fliehkräfte wirken?!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Erklärung: oben Draufsicht; unten Vorderansicht
Wie gesagt der Monitor ist wie eine Klappe runterklappbar, damit er nicht runterknallt wenn einem mal die Klappe abrutscht sonn dort ein Federmechasnismus rein der bewirkt, dass der Deckel sich langsam schliesst.
Rechts seht ihr an der Seite einen schwarzen Kasten, das ist der PC. Er ist komplett eingehaust aber an den Seiten werde ich sauber verkleidete Lüftungsöffnungen einbringen. Rechts oben ist Power-On und etwas weiter links ist das optische Laufwerk. Links hab ich Schubladen angedacht. Erstens weil es dann symmentrischer ist und Zweitens (ich bin ein Mann und denke praktisch) ist dort Platz für die Games ^^ die Höhe ist so gewählt, dass DVD Hüllen(längs) reinpassen udn nebeneinander gestapelt werden könnten. Frauen würden den Tisch womöglich asymetrisch machen und den Linken Schubladenbereich weglassen. Zwischen dem PC udn den Schubladen ist nur eine Ablagefläche - für Zeitschriften usw aber es ist offen.



Der senkrechte Einbau hätte halt gegenüber diesem Entwurf auch einige Vorteile:
- es wäre nur eine ca 10-20 cm breite "Klappe" nötig die über die gesamte Tischlänge gehen könnte und somit auch grössere Screens zuließe (wobei mir 18-20" locker reichen)


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

xdave78: Wenn ich in Ebay nach "elektrischer Fensterheber" suche, finde ich genau das, was Du suchst. Mußt halt nur drauf achten, dass der Stellmotor dabei ist.
Aber Respekt vor dem Projekt, bin echt gespannt, das Ergebnis zu sehen!


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja wie gesagt. Also ich werd heute mal im Keller schauen, was ich da so an Holz hab. Ich glaube da steht ein Schrank der weg kann. Denn würd ich dann mal zum "Prototypen" umfunktionieren um im Vorfeld verscheidene Möglichkeiten anzutesten.

Ich kann das sicher nicht jetzt im Sommer durchziehen mit dem Tischbau weil ich auch nebenbei noch ein Haus baue. Aber sobald ich loslege mach ich Fotos usw und werd dann auch hier ne Info abgeben. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr aufhöreen kann bis der Tisch steht xD ma sehn.

Zu dem Fensterheber..also wenn ich mir mal so die Preise anschaue beginne ich zu zweifeln. Für das selbe Geld bekomm ich ja nen Wagenheber - und da kann ich sicher sein, dass der das Gewicht locker stemmt. Ich hab aber uahc kein Bock mir son keimiges Ding aufm Schrottplatz zu holen.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2011)

Meinst du, dass du für Schubladen an nem Couchtisch genügend Platz hast? Wird ja nur 40 - 50 cm hoch. Wie willst du da Schubläden basteln, in die noch was reinpassen soll? Davon abgesehen würde ich die Dinger eh weglassen, um mehr Fußraum zu haben.


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Naja keene Ahnung ob mit oder ohne Schubladen..jedenfalls sind sie 15cm hoch..ne DVD Hülle hat 13cm. Alles genau abgemessen. Wäre halt gut damit nicht immer irgendwelches PC Zeug (Hüllen usw) rumliegt. 

Der Tischüberstand beträgt 10 cm. Ich hab das zuhause mal getestet. Das reicht eigentlich aus (für Schuhgrösse 45 ^^). Direkt unterm Tisch hat man die Füße bei sonem Tisch eh meist nicht.

Wie gesagt ich behalt es da noch offen ob die Schubladenseite wirklich so gemacht wird oder ob ich das einfach offen lasse und statt dessen 2 Tischbeine aus Holz nehme.


----------



## Ennia (26. Mai 2011)

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass du den Monitor in die Tischplatte einpasst und die Fläche dann mit einer Glasplatte bündig abdeckst? Ergonomisch wäre die Monitorposition dann zwar nicht, aber es wäre die schönste und eleganteste Lösung und der Couchtisch wäre ein absoluter Hingucker.

So wie hier ungefähr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt ja dann auch noch diese Küchenschränke mit Gasdruckfeder, wo man draufdrückt und die öffnen sich. Mit so einem System könntest du dann den Monitor per Fingerdruck noch schrägstellen, ohne irgendwelche Motoren zu verbauen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Mai 2011)

kann zwar nix mehr zu beitragen, aber wenn das ganze fertig ist, unbedingt ein foto/video zeigen


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Nee also einpassen will ich wirklich nicht. Wie doof ist das denn zum zocken? Da kann man vllt mal ne Runde Solitaire^^
Nene es soll schon auch zum zocken einigermassen gehen :-)
Das mit den Gasdruckfedern hab ich ja oben schonmal genannt und auch schon ne Firma angeschrieben. Sobald es losgeht könnt ihr euch einer Dokumentation sicher sein.
Wenns gut wird kann man sonen Tisch für 1.000&#8364; bei mir bestellen 

Wie gesagt ich hab mal ne Firma für Gasfedern angeschrieben.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo HerrX, ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Gasdruckfedern. Deshalb frag ich einfach mal bei Ihnen als Profi auf dem Gebiet an. Ich benötige 2 Federn die ich in ein Möbel einbauen will. Sie müssten in der unteren (zusammengefahrenen) Position selbst arretieren und mit Druck darauf ca. 40 cm nach oben fahren (nicht zu schnell- ca 10-15cm/sek ,vielleicht am Ende etwas verlangsamen). Dabei sollten sie ca. 5-10kg heben. Dazu Beschläge um sie unten seitlich am Möbel zu befestigen und oben am Arm so, dass ich einen waagerechten Tisch darauf befestigen kann. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Sie mir helfen können. Gibt es in Ihrem Sortiment etwas, das diese Anforderungen erfüllt? Wenn ja würde ich mich über ein Angebot freuen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen ------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ich würde das Ganze dann wie eine Schublade mit solchen Führungen führen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was eigentlich im Moment viel mehr wurmt, ist die Tatsache, dass es keine LED 17,3" Widescreens zu kaufen gibt. Son Display, wie zB das von einem 17" Lappi mit 1680x1050 wär optimal...noch besser als LED..aber sowas gibt es leider nicht so richtig -.-


----------

